# new super tires



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I added pics to the new super tires

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1707&pid=9764#pid9764


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike
Great video and good info:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

found franks on ebay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PROTOTYPE-RADIUSED-SIDEWALL-URETHANE-SUPER-TIRES-TYCO-440X-2-MATTEL-/150754520419?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2319ab6d63


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike --- are sizes same as normal except rounded edge?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Frank the Racer 

Great to deal with!

Some years back, Frank helped me sort things out when I came back to the hobby. Superior customer service.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are the same, but can be changed by hub sizes
tires will be silicone or urethane 

looks like they are also making mega-g tires as well


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

*New T-jet Super Tires*

Thumbs up for low profile t-jet tires .336" diameter would be great!


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

edited - Do not hijack threads pushing your own product. To promote your products you need to be an advertiser or HobbyTalk Supporter. Your HobbyTalk Supporter donation goes towards helping keep HT open so all of your customers have a place to discuss slot cars.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am looking forward to the t-jets tires!!

I love how they have so many sizes to pick from on the inline tires!
it will be nice to get silicone or thane tires in so many sizes.

franktheracer has some super tire thanes on ebay


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Slotsalot - Do not hijack threads pushing your own product. To promote your products you need to be an advertiser or HobbyTalk Supporter. Your HobbyTalk Supporter donation goes towards helping keep HT open so all of your customers have a place to discuss slot cars.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry Hank,

Did not realize until now that my *paid sponsorship* expired. A PM reminder would have been more appropriate and professional rather than ridicule and public reprimand. Oh well, I'll know better next time, if there is one. Be sure to share this with your other paying sponsors too. I'm sure you had no problem hi-jacking them out of their money.

BTW, I see no indication that Supertires is a paying sponsor for the "Slot Car Tuning Tips" Forum. At least I used to be. How come you did not censor the other posts with links to Supertires? Let's be fair and objective with everyone.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Sorry Hank,
> 
> Did not realize until now that my *paid sponsorship* expired. A PM reminder would have been more appropriate and professional rather than ridicule and public reprimand. Oh well, I'll know better next time, if there is one. Be sure to share this with your other paying sponsors too. I'm sure you had no problem hi-jacking them out of their money.
> 
> BTW, I see no indication that Supertires is a sponsor for the "Slot Car Tuning Tips" Forum. At least I used to be. How come you did not censor the other posts with links to Supertires? Let's be fair and objective with everyone.


Go with the lifetime ,I did the one year and then did the lifetime,$20 mistake!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think slotsalot was a forum sponsor for some time and THAT is quite expensive. more than i can afford. which is why I decided to support with the life member status
I applaud all those who try to support with forum support investment, but it seems the sales through that support never justify the expense.
I must also say that i am grateful for having this chat forum available. I have learned a lot here. providing this platform is also expensive and maintaining it is a lot of work too, for which the moderators/owners are not compensated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you were a HT Supporter you should have gotten an email noting it was about to expire. It is possible that it wasn't sent (it's automatically generated by the forum software) or it ended up in your spam/bulk email folder. It is really impossible to check everyone's past status since we have 100s of current supporters and 1000's of past supporters.

Per the TOS links to web sites and/or products that are helpful to answering members questions are allowed. Most generally consider this to be someone posting a link to a product that has info that helps answer a question or shows a new product. Manufacturers that post links to their own web site promoting products is considered advertising. You also could have just as easily posted the pics on HT instead of forcing people to go elsewhere to see them.

Sorry if I offended you. I may have been a bit short but I deal with dozens of these each week. I have found over the past 20 years of doing this that it can quickly become over run by advertisers and spammers. Not that you are a spammer, just trying to stay on top of it before it gets out of hand and keep HT a place where members can get info and help each other and not just one big advertisement in every thread.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotking said:


> I added pics to the new super tires
> 
> http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1707&pid=9764#pid9764


Wow,
Are these tires almost as good as Wizzard tires?

:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

depends on the driver

For me, Super tires worked better on my track than any other.

I thought the softer tires would be the best, but the super tires did not rip or get lose on the hubs, and just provided better handling.

so they became my tire of choice and won me our local championship in the SG+ class, and by far i did not have the fastest car, but I out handled the others


----------

